# Hello From Charlotte, NC



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to Beesource. Lived in Lincolnton, NC in the mid 70's. Nice place and nice people.


----------



## NCSUbeeKEEPER (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello. Hopefully all this unseasonably warm weather will give us a head start on spring in NORTH CAROLINA.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Kevin245 (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome applefan,

We're in the Charlotte area as well.

Good luck,

Kevin


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

What's your favorite apple? I like the Gala - sweet and crunchy.

Welcome to the forums.

-James


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm in Lincolnton. Beesource is great. Mecklenburg Co is supposed to have a very strong beekeeper's club.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## applefan (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

It's neat to have a forum with so many people so knowledgable about a diverse interest.


----------



## dannyhatley (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey there! I am also a new beekeeper in the Charlotte area. I haven't gotten any bees yet though. I'm looking to get them ASAP. Anyone have some bees for sale?


----------



## biltay8 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello all I'm here in Monroe. And I get my bees this weekend. 
April 2nd.. I am so excited about getting them. 
I want to think everyone on here. This is such a great place 
for information and advice from other bee keepers..
Bill


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome all! My advice is to go to your county beekeeping clubs.(as well as reading Beesource) NC is very strong in hobby/sideliner keepers & clubs. You can get bees and advice there. So much of beekeeping is local: both "in how to do it" and because bees adapt to a local area.


----------



## tcbeesupply (Apr 2, 2011)

welcome aboard! Im in Gastonia just west of charlotte. I'll keep an eye out for a swarm for you hatley.


----------



## BeehiveProject (Jun 7, 2011)

Mecklenburg Beekeeping Association a large and involved group. I went to my first meeting last month. Info about CCD. Next meeting on the 16th. Hoping to go again and join. Pretty good cross section of folks with this group. http://www.meckbees.org/


----------

